# fsck command for oversized RAID arrays?



## ghostcorps (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi Guys

 I have just had a blackout and my RAID5 array isn't mounting after rebooting.

 I have a RocketRAID 2320 hardward card, using all 8 channels with 500G SATA II's in a RAID5 array.

 This has happened to me before, and after alot of research I found an fsck command that worked for oversized (2.3T) arrays. I am pretty sure it had to do with fsck_ffs, but I lost the file where I wrote it down and I can not for the life of me remember what it was!

 When I tried mount it said the file system was not clean and to run fsck, fsck could not detect filesystem type so I tried fsck_ffs, which seemed to work. But now mount says 'operation not permitted'. Please tell me I didn't just lose all my media! 

 Can someone please help?

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Nov 29, 2010)

FFS is not the correct one. It's UFS.


----------



## ghostcorps (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks. I've never seen fsck_ufs.

Still no good though 

I'm going to try mounting it with a live linux flavour, maybe it will handle the mount differently enough to let me back it up over the wire.

Someone also mentioned forcing a clean dismount... I haven't looking into that yet.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 29, 2010)

ghostcorps said:
			
		

> I'm going to try mounting it with a live linux flavour, maybe it will handle the mount differently enough to let me back it up over the wire.


As far as I know Linux has no support for UFS so this isn't going to work.


----------



## phoenix (Nov 29, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> FFS is not the correct one. It's UFS.



These are both the same binary (hard-linked):

```
[fcash@myserver  ~]$ ls -li $( which fsck_ffs fsck_ufs )
1201175 -r-xr-xr-x  3 root  wheel  87016 Jun 25  2008 /sbin/fsck_ffs
1201175 -r-xr-xr-x  3 root  wheel  87016 Jun 25  2008 /sbin/fsck_ufs
```

And the man page only references *fsck_ffs*.

You can use either binary, they do exactly the same thing.


----------



## fronclynne (Nov 29, 2010)

If the filesystem is still there you can force mount it dirty or mount it read-only to backup your information.


----------



## ghostcorps (Nov 29, 2010)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> If the filesystem is still there you can force mount it dirty or mount it read-only to backup your information.


  :stud

`# mount -o ro /dev/da2p1 /mnt`

My eyes just got all teary!  :r  Thankyou so much!!!!


----------

